# Graphic Card Emulator



## darkknight (Aug 20, 2008)

Ever wanted to run crysis fear and all those new games but dont have a grapahic card. You neednt spend money on buying one i'll tell you how.  
U just need to have the required ram and a nice prcessor.
Link of 2 softwares (free ) which will run ur game by emulating graphic card

*lordofthenet.blogspot.com/

".... SwiftShader is the world's fastest pure software 3D renderer with DirectX® 9.0 class features, including support for advanced graphics features such as Shader Model 2.0, predication, floating point rendering, stenciling, and much more. SwiftShader is built to provide the same APIs that developers are already using for their games and applications. This makes it possible to directly integrate SwiftShader into applications without any changes to source code. SwiftShader can render games as complex as Half Life 2 entirely in software.

SwiftShader performs between 50 and 100 times faster than Microsoft's Direct3D® Reference Rasterizer in tests with sample applications and can achieve performance that surpasses low end integrated graphics hardware in many cases. SwiftShader achieves this unprecedented level of performance by dynamically compiling highly optimized code special to an application's 3D rendering needs. SwiftShader is currently available for x86 CPUs with Intel's SSE multimedia instruction set extensions. SwiftShader runs on Microsoft Windows 98 and higher, or on Linux through TransGaming's Cedega portability technology. SwiftShader can also be used on MacOS X in conjunction with TransGaming's Cider technology. ... "


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/19large.png

and i spent 18k(at the time when i bought it) on my gfx card uselessly . *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/86large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/93large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/94large.png

Tell me this is real or spam 

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/97large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/78large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/80large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/60large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/51large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/34large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/32large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/30large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/22large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/13large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/10large.png

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/6large.png


----------



## darkknight (Aug 20, 2008)

M not spamming it works somethimes and sometimes doesnt . For swiftshader u need a real good processor and at least 512 mb ram.


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmm..............I think i'll hav 2 try it by unplugging my G73 GT.......

*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_30.gif


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Aug 20, 2008)

@darkknight Great software! Faster than Direct 3D Rasterizer? Nice find darkknight! Good job.

@KPower Mania, Offtopic: dude, we know they're.. well... okay, nice.. but.. do you mind not showing off those smileys?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

@KPower Mania ...
So many smileys ...
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3.png

Lets see @ what settings they play Crysis.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/88.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

^^All maxed at 1920x1080


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 21, 2008)

@ kpower Mania, Really?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

^^No yaar joking. Not even a HD4870x2 can run Crysis at all maxed (Ultra settings) on 1920x1080


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 21, 2008)

They gona play crysin like 1frame per second!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 21, 2008)

^^You got it right. Thats why i am spamming this thread .


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 21, 2008)

dark knight I LOVE U

 DUDE ITS NOT WORKING. I tried it with Top Spin 1 which needs vertex shader 1.1 that i don't have. The initial movies load well but the moment they ge oner and the menu comes up the windows error report pops up and forces me to close the game.

I tried it with Most Wanted also and it is still the same thing.

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 22, 2008)

dude but one software is useful i managed to run some version of deltaforce may b 4 i guess which refused to even start


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 23, 2008)

YA! 3D Analyze works but it sill doesn't run Top Spin 1. Gonna try Top Spin 2 2day


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> YA! 3D Analyze works but it sill doesn't run Top Spin 1. Gonna try Top Spin 2 2day



This software can only manage one or two games. Why do you think people buy eXpensive graphics cards ?

Anyways, carry on


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 23, 2008)

^^
When did you buy 3*GTX 280 ... ????


----------



## KoRn (Aug 23, 2008)

in 3d analyser which checkboxes are we to tick man!!
so damn confusing???no idea of all dat...wil cs source run???


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> When did you buy 3*GTX 280 ... ????



Cant you get jokes ? Read the last part of the siggy


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 24, 2008)

ok now i can run Virtua Tennis 3 with Swift Shader emulaor but the fps is like 0.5 frames per second..................please tell me there is some way to improve this!??


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> ok now i can run Virtua Tennis 3 with Swift Shader emulaor but the fps is like 0.5 frames per second..................please tell me there is some way to improve this!??



Buy a dedicated GPU. And by chance, if you are ignoring my posts, then no-one can help you coz a ****ing software cant match the performance of a deicated GPU.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 24, 2008)

oh come on Kpower..................just coz u have a dedicated GPU and didn't know of this stuff bfore u spent a lot on ur card, it doesn't mean we can't have hopes does it??

I am goin to buy one but its gonna take time and i wanna play the game in between.
Is that 2 much 2 ask

and i thought tht since there is a way to run a game tht i thought was impossible 2 run on my machine there must be sime way to boost its FPS


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> oh come on Kpower..................just coz u have a dedicated GPU and didn't know of this stuff bfore u spent a lot on ur card, it doesn't mean we can't have hopes does it??
> 
> I am goin to buy one but its gonna take time and i wanna play the game in between.
> Is that 2 much 2 ask
> ...



I dont pick fights uselessy and nor I'm embarassed by spending so much on a dedicated GPU coz there is a software which is suppose to perform as much as my card lol: rofl) and neither am I showing off.

Carry on.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 24, 2008)

thnx


----------



## utsav (Aug 24, 2008)

@kpower stop using those smilies so much. Btw i wont just laugh on people saying a software can match performance of a dedicated gpu. I will rofl   .height of n00biness


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 24, 2008)

It may be true that it is 50-100x faster, but considering the puny performance of even the mightiest of proccy's when compared to gpu's in FLOPS, it may just be able to run crysis @ 800x600(speculation, though a bit informed one,w/o IGP),low quality on a QX9650.(for that price, u can buy a 4870 + a good cpu). So, its obviously not meant for even the casual gamers(not even a 8600gt replacement), but maybe useful in some other applications.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 24, 2008)

Dudes i think it is not about competing the performance a gfx can deliver.....But it is abt the coolness of running the game and fooling the game engine.....Nevertheless it is worth a try....!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

utsav said:


> @kpower stop using those smilies so much. Btw i wont just laugh on people saying a software can match performance of a dedicated gpu. I will rofl   .height of n00biness



Oh thanks God, atleast one sensible post .


----------



## asingh (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess...this is something similiar to emulation. 

1. SNES
2. NES
3. Playstation 1
4. Virtual DVD Drive.
5. And now this..what ever it is..but seems messy....!

Software written to behave like hardware....though worth a try..for those who want to...but it will never beat a standard GPU. 

As per the initiation post for this thread. *"can achieve performance that surpasses low end integrated graphics hardware in many cases."*.  

Am sure..it taxes the CPU (of course it does)...


----------

